# Samba 3



## matzedias (11. Juli 2003)

Sers,

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Samba 3 gesammelt. Hab gehört immoment gäbe es nur einie Beta. Würde gerne wissen was er kann und so. Ob er stabil läuft.

mfg matze


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und habe folgendes Ergebnis bekommen:



> WHATS NEW IN Samba 3.0.0 beta2
> July 1 2003
> ==============================
> 
> ...



http://de.samba.org/samba/whatsnew/samba-3.0.0beta2.html


----------



## matzedias (12. Juli 2003)

Ich hätte jetzt eher an perönliche Erfahrungen gedacht aber trotzdem danke!!!!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Juli 2003)

Hm, sorry, habe Samba 2.x zwar hier installiert, nutze es jedoch nicht und habe deshalb halt kein Update gemacht.

Wieder keine persönlichen Erfahrungen, jedoch von anderen  :

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?threadid=64548&highlight=Samba3
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?threadid=87873&highlight=Samba3


----------



## matzedias (13. Juli 2003)

thanx, hat mir schon etwas weitergeholfen

mfg matzedias


----------

